# An Interesting Afghan Pattern (C)



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

http://winkieflash.nl/patterns/groovy-ghan-en/


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

that is what I call Apache Tears I made a bed cover in this stitch . it is beautiful.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

What a wonderful pattern. The only thing I didn't understand is some of the terms such as blo

Di


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Your colors are beautiful!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

dribla said:


> What a wonderful pattern. The only thing I didn't understand is some of the terms such as blo
> 
> Di


Blo is back loops only. From what I read I believe it is the "bump" on the back of the stitch.
Looks like a great pattern. I will add to my to do list.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

There are "front loops only" and "back loops only" and again
the "bump" is on the bottom of the stitch, so is different
again. "Bumps" are a little harder to get at but practice
makes perfect.
That is indeed a beautiful pattern.
Moisey


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh thank you so much for explaining it

Di


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cakes said:


> that is what I call Apache Tears I made a bed cover in this stitch . it is beautiful.


That's the name on Ravery too. I just grabbed it today as a freebie.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful so are the colours.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

dribla said:


> What a wonderful pattern. The only thing I didn't understand is some of the terms such as blo
> 
> Di


it is in the pattern.... BLO =back loop only


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> Very beautiful so are the colours.


I did mine as a stashbuster......all 8 ply wool.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I really like this.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern. (I may already have it in my pattern
file, under another name, and do remember the name Cakes spoke of). I have many small balls of coloured wool left over from the rugs I have made so may make a small one to start with. ( That's when I have finished my current projects, of course).
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Very beautiful so are the colours.


 :thumbup: I love it but too many ends to work in...


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Lovely, have used this myself as it gives such a neat effect.


----------



## LadyDaVinciKnits (Feb 24, 2011)

I love the look of this pattern too. But, when I started to make it, I found out it was all worked right to left on every row! All those ends! Does anyone have a good way to deal with them all? I would still love to make this because it is so pretty.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

If you go to the site, they say to leave the ends at same
lengths & then gather three of them together to make tassels
& it looks nice without having to deal with weaving them in.
I'm not a great lover of tassles and fringes but would have
to look at them first to see what is involved, that's why I
would try a small blanket first.
Moisey


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

That design appeared in Herrschners catalog years ago as the Navajo pattern done in earth colors. A perfect design to use up scraps of yarn. Very nice and so colorful, will cheer anyone from the blues to have it.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I've seen this afghan pattern before, and I really like it. Will have to bookmark it so I can find it again. I really like the design and color pop!

Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## penpop (Aug 12, 2013)

Love the colors. What a pretty pattern to bring them out.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

When we all discovered this pattern (many years ago) we left a length of yarn each time we started a new color. It made a fringe.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

grandmann said:


> :thumbup: I love it but too many ends to work in...


my son solved that problem by tying them off at the edges into fringe.


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

I have made an afghan using leftovers. It came out really pretty. Not hard to make.


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------

